# mail US to Italy



## cindyshima (Dec 8, 2013)

My family is mailing some of my items which I left behind in the U.S. to me in Italy - how should the box be marked so I do not have to pay VAT on used personal goods (in Italian).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What "items"?

I'm not aware of a customs/VAT exemption in such circumstances, so I don't think anybody can guarantee you won't be charged.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Italy, but normally the only way you can receive items from outside the EU without paying VAT is if you are within your first year of living in the country and the goods are being shipped/sent as part of your move.

Otherwise, be sure to put a low value on the shipment (assuming these are used items, it can be justified) and don't insure the package (because then they'll pick up on the value for which it is insured). 

You can get in big trouble should they check and see that the value given for the package is clearly fraudulent, so tread carefully. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

